# Pregnant Goodeid



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I have 6 Xenotoca eiseni and while they're still young, they've gotten pregnant. Because its so easy to see the fry inside the mother I thought that I'd post a picture. Because the damn fish never sit still this is the best I could do. You can still see the developing fry pretty well right beside her anal fin.










I don't think she can be carrying more than 5 fry at that size. lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats a fantastic shot!!! How neat!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I have 6 Xenotoca eiseni and while they're still young, they've gotten pregnant. Because its so easy to see the fry inside the mother I thought that I'd post a picture. Because the damn fish never sit still this is the best I could do. You can still see the developing fry pretty well right beside her anal fin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats amazing!! now at least I have some clue to what a pregnant fish with fry looks like... so now I think my orange platy might be just fat and not pregnant?

shes been fat for months.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks crowded in there!


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> thats amazing!! now at least I have some clue to what a pregnant fish with fry looks like... so now I think my orange platy might be just fat and not pregnant?
> 
> shes been fat for months.


I have platies and both guppies. It seems platies are thicker in terms of their body type and are "harder" to breed imo.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Interesting that when you look just in front of the area you can see the fry eye there is what looks to be a tear in the internal lining. Not the first time I have seen this on livebearers. I wonder if being fed so well in aquaria leads them to produce much larger litters than they would in nature and thus causes some of their lining to tear? 

Cool pic!


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Cory said:


> Interesting that when you look just in front of the area you can see the fry eye there is what looks to be a tear in the internal lining. Not the first time I have seen this on livebearers. I wonder if being fed so well in aquaria leads them to produce much larger litters than they would in nature and thus causes some of their lining to tear?
> 
> Cool pic!


I think this is relatively common in goodeids because the fry they produce are so large in comparison to to other live bearing fish. I think she'll drop in the next week or two so I'll take some pictures for a size comparison. These are also relatively young Xenotoca so I expect no more than 8 fry. Hopefully they aren't all eaten by the adult fish.


----------

